# Suche Tutorial um einen Wagen zu Vektorisieren



## Hummtaro (8. Dezember 2009)

So, Hallo erstmal,
ich bin sozusagen am verzweifeln
ich suche seit Tagen nach einer Lösung
Ich habe noch nie mit Vektorgrafiken gearbeitet und habe deshalb keine ahnung wie in der richtung überhaupt irgend etwas funktioniert

Ich würde gerne ein Bild des Wagen meines Vaters Vektorisieren.

ich habe mir schon viele tutorials angeschaut, aber keins hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen
ein briefkasten is eben kein auto würd ich ma sagen 

Ein Tutorial dass genau erklärt was ich machen will ist des hier.
Allerdings kann ich nur bedingt englisch und damit nicht wirklich viel anfangen, aber so sollte mein wagen am ende aussehen

Ich bräuchte ein deutsches tutorial, welchen das vektorisieren eines autos schritt für schritt mit bildchen erklärt

Als Software steht mit Adobe Photoshop CS4 und Adobe Illustrator CS4 zur verfügung.

wäre sehr schön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte

Greets
Hummtaro


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab 2 Lösungen für dich:

1. Lern englisch (das englische tut ist wirklich gut)
2. Lern Illustrator

Auch wenn diese Antwort deine Motivation nicht heben wird, aber ich schätz mal du wirst nicht drum rum kommen. Denn da du anscheinend schon intensiv nach deutschsprachigen Tuts gesucht hast, bezweifle ich das jemand anderes da noch mehr Erfolg hat.

hf
Ex1tus


----------



## Hummtaro (8. Dezember 2009)

hehe so eine antwort habe ich erwartet 

1. Bin ich dran, werd ich wohl ab bald in der schule haben
2. dazu benötige ich ein deutsches, gut erklärtes tutorial

und wer weiß, vllt habe ich ja intensiv am falschen ort gesucht oder mir fehlt einfach noch vorkenntnis um die meisten tuts zu verstehen

ich kann es nicht beantworten


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Dezember 2009)

Hummtaro hat gesagt.:


> 1. Bin ich dran, werd ich wohl ab bald in der schule haben


  Oh, ein sehr junger Padawan .

Mach mal die Hilfe von Illustrator durch. Und das Tut von ink hast du ja anscheinend schon gemacht...Oder hat dich der Briefkasten abgeschreckt? Für Grundlagen ist das von ink ganz brauchbar .

Und wenn du Grundlagen hast würde ich erstmal ein paar kleinere, einfachere Objekte vektorisieren, denn das Auto ist nicht gerade ein Anfängerstück...

Oder du schaffst es ink zu überreden, das er dir anhand von seinem Auto zeigt wie er es gemacht hat.


----------



## Hummtaro (8. Dezember 2009)

was heißt sehr jung? bin 17
alldering wohne ich im saarland, wo es auf fast jeder schule nur französich als fremdsprache gibt

ich denke mal ich werde keinen versuchen asuzupressen
dachte mir eben nur, vllt gibts hier jemand der nen kurzes, bündiges tut hat^^


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Dezember 2009)

Hummtaro hat gesagt.:


> was heißt sehr jung? bin 17
> *alldering wohne ich im saarland, *


Ein ausländischer Padawan  

Spaß .



Hummtaro hat gesagt.:


> ich denke mal ich werde keinen versuchen asuzupressen
> dachte mir eben nur, vllt gibts hier jemand der nen kurzes, bündiges tut hat^^



Kurz und bündig bei dem Thema mit keinem Vorwissen? Sorry, nicht möglich.


----------



## Hummtaro (8. Dezember 2009)

Pff, wieso bin ich der ausländer? 

btt:
naja, nen versuch wars wert, denn muss ich mir wohl nen weg suchen mir vorwissen anzueignen
zuerst mach ich jetzt aber meine C++ aneignung fertig

trotzdem dacnke für die hilfe


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Dezember 2009)

Frag doch ink einfach mal. Kostet ja nichts, und vllt hat er ja Lust. Außerdem würde das ja nicht nur dir zugute kommen, sondern auch Heerscharen von anderen, willigen Autovektorisierern .


----------



## ink (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin
Ich bin für Grundlagen brauchbar, aso 
Also im Grunde habe ich dort nicht viel anders gemacht als beim Tutorial. (das muss noch umgeschrieben werden)
Hab mir das mal notiert für die Zeit in der ich Luft hab, sprich im neuen Jahr.

Allgemein:
Bild über PS vorbereiten -> Tonwerte anpassen, Kontraste rausarbeiten und ggf Tontrennung vornehmen.
Das Ganze als Vorlage in Illustrator platzieren und erstmal grob die Konturen nachzeichnen.
Danach immer feiner reingehen und die Verläufe und Details vektorieren.
Alles ne Fleißarbeit 

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
du könntest ja das Tut ja mal durch die Übersetzung von Google translate.google.com laufen lassen.
Auch wenn die etwas schlecht ist vielleicht hilfts dir ja beim verstehen.
Aber im Grunde ist es ja irrelevant ob du ein Autotut hast oder ein anderes Vektorisierungstutorial.
Und davon gibts ne ganze Menge in deutsch.

Gruß


----------



## Hummtaro (16. Dezember 2009)

eins meiner probleme ist
des nachzeichnen funktioniert ja mit dem zeichenstift-werkzeug
damit kann ich aber nur ganze felder umranden, während in dem tut deutlich linien zu sehen sind die einfach aufhören
des weiteren
wenn ich das haupfeld habe und details einzeichnen die an einer seite an die linie des haupfeldes grenzen sieht man dort meistens stufen weil ichs oft nicht schaffe die linie exakt nachzuzeichnen

das sind meine haup probleme bei denen ich mich frage wie ich das anstellen soll
so etwas war ja beim briefkasten nicht der fall


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Dezember 2009)

Den aktuellen Pfad abwählen, dann musst du ihn auch nicht schließen (Von Zeichenstift auf Pfeil wechseln und irgendwo ins Dokument klicken, zum Beispiel).

Du kannst mit dem weißen Pfeil einzelne Pfadpunkte auswählen, wenn du shift gedrückt hälst mit weiteren Klicks auch mehrere. Diese kopierst du dann per STRG+C und fügst sie per STRG+B ein. Das bewirkt das dieser Pfad genau hinter dem Ursprung eingefügt wird und du ihn dann mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug weiter bearbeiten kannst (wahrscheinlich musst du es vorher noch in den Vordergrund "anordnen")


----------

